# Shimano XT/XTR clutch with Road?



## Kuna (Oct 14, 2002)

Has anyone tried or know if you can run a XTR or XT clutch RD with Shimano Road shifters? I have the newer 11 speed Shimano Disc Hydro's (non-Di2) with Ultegra RD and would like a little less chain slap gong on back there. I am running 2x11, I don't want 1x11 on anything buy my MTB.


----------



## spsoon (Aug 10, 2012)

Not possible as far as I know. You would either have to go Di2, switch to SRAM, or I have heard of people modifying the RD to change the pull ratio.


----------



## TJay74 (Sep 9, 2012)

Correct, pull ratio is not the same and will not work. Either swap over to SRAM or go Di2. 

Why the hate for 1x11, I hated my bike on 2x11. Nothing but chain slap, the 36 was way to low geared for me and the 48 way to high. Went with a 40T front on a 11-28 cassette, took one extra link out of the chain and wrapped the chain stay. Been a solid setup this entire season, haven't had one dropped chain all season setup this way.


----------



## SNS1938 (Aug 9, 2013)

Sorry to ask, but didn't want to spend half an hour googling, but are you saying that a XTR electronic clutch rear will plug into, for example ultegra 6870 shifters, or are you saying that there is an ultegra 6870 (i.e. Di2) clutched rear derailleur already?

I've got 6800 on the road and a home made 1x10 XT on the mountain bike. I'd just resigned myself to the fact that I'd need CX-1 on the cross bike, but maybe not?

Thanks


----------



## wgscott (Jul 14, 2013)

You can't mix XTR and Ultegra Di2 components, unfortunately (at least last time I checked).


----------



## spsoon (Aug 10, 2012)

Works as a 1x11 system, but gets more complicated if you want 2 rings up front:
Tinkering: Shimano XTR Di2 & Road Di2 Shifters ? Perfect for CX & Monster CX |


----------



## Stoneman (Mar 1, 2009)

wgscott said:


> You can't mix XTR and Ultegra Di2 components, unfortunately (at least last time I checked).


It'll work 1x11. A buddy of mine has XTR Di2 rear derailleur with Ultegra Di2 shifters on his Santa Cruz Stigmata. He said he's never had a bike shift so well. Oh yeah...he's running a WolfTooth chainring up front.


----------



## wgscott (Jul 14, 2013)

OK, that is an improvement. I wonder if you had front and rear XTR derailleurs, it would work with road shifters? (The answer used to be no, but maybe they have become more flexible.)


----------



## Corndog (Jan 18, 2006)

If you have XTR Di2 RD and FD it will work with the road shifters.

You can't might an XTR RD and Ultra front though.


----------



## Unoveloce (Apr 13, 2005)

If you are looking to use a Shimano clutched rear mountain derailleur with 11sp Shimano road shift levers, there is a simple hack you can do. Here's a link with instructions. Read all the way through to make certain you get the right measurements. I tried it with a Deore derailleur and 5800 shifters and it works great.
my Shimano 1 x 11 with a clutch conversion


----------

